# game



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

I have seen a couple of games like this recently on the forum and thought it would be cool to try one I use at the bars all the time. Here's the idea. I start a subject and everyone tries to name one example of the subject. The online version is just to see how many we can get, the bar version is done with a set group of people and we take turns until someone is stuck. If they are stuck they are out and it continues until one is left. "There can be only one." If the subject is a matter of opinion, then a general concensus or vote is the deciding factor. If there is a repeat then they must try again. 

The subject is: Great Guitarists 

All genres accepted, but unknowns must be supported by three other forum members.

Please only list one name per posting and don't post again until at least three other members have posted.

No repeats please.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

SRV

Stevie Ray Vaughan.

The greatest in my opinion.


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

Jimmy Page


----------



## redfang (Sep 5, 2003)

Jerry Garcia


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 5, 2003)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Shodan (Sep 5, 2003)

Joe Satriani


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 5, 2003)

Mike McCreedy (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

Brian May


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

Dave Matthews


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

Tony Iomi


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm suprised it took so long for someone to get to Jimi.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> Tony Iomi



Who's that?


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Who's that? *



was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Who's that? *



From Black Sabbath - I'll vouch for that one.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

Black Sabbath!!!!!!!


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

Joe Perry


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

B.B. King


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

Angus Young


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

Pete Townsend


----------



## Shodan (Sep 5, 2003)

Steve Vai


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 5, 2003)

Dave Navarro  (Jane's Addiction)


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 5, 2003)

Eric Johnson


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

Martin Barre

p.s. -- who is Eric Johnson?


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

Carlos Santana


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 5, 2003)

Eric Johnson - he's a perfectionsit, guitar virtuoso. He's well known in the guitar community. He had a popular hit called "Cliffs Of Dover", all guitar, no vocals.

You can hear a clip of "Cliffs Of Dover" here. Scroll to the bottom. It is the 2nd song on the album.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> He had a popular hit called "Cliffs Of Dover", all guitar, no vocals.



Oh...ok.  I've heard that.  
I'll have to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 5, 2003)

...the master.


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

OULobo - 

How do we know when someone has "bowed out?"


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 5, 2003)

Elton John


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 5, 2003)

Kirk Hammett


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Elton John *



 

...as a great guitarist?


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

Ted Nugent!!!


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 5, 2003)

FiveSwords,

I must have missed the part about a great guiltarist. 

Imagine that ...... Ops Lennon.

Okie Dokie how about  John Lennon


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> Okie Dokie how about  John Lennon



Works for me.    

Now what about Steve Howe?


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *OULobo -
> 
> How do we know when someone has "bowed out?" *



In the online version its just about how many names we can come up with, not so much a competition. 

That said, I consider myself a well rounded music listener, but I don't know Martin Barre or Ritchie Blackmore any help on these.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

Mark Knopfler


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *Eric Johnson - he's a perfectionsit, guitar virtuoso. He's well known in the guitar community. He had a popular hit called "Cliffs Of Dover", all guitar, no vocals.
> 
> You can hear a clip of "Cliffs Of Dover" here. Scroll to the bottom. It is the 2nd song on the album. *



I have been searching and searching for this song and who plays it for about a year now and could not find it no matter how hard I tried and after all that I find the answer here at MT. KempoMatt YOU HAVE LIT THE WAY THROUGH THE DARKNESS. YOU ROCK BROTHER, THANK YOU!

:asian: :asian: :lol: :lol: :ultracool


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Works for me.
> 
> Now what about Steve Howe? *


Its about time... and how about Trevor Rabin?


----------



## pknox (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *That said, I consider myself a well rounded music listener, but I don't know Martin Barre or Ritchie Blackmore any help on these. *



I have to plead ignorance on Martin Barre as well, but I believe Ritchie Blackmore is from Deep Purple, right?


Alex Lifeson (Rush)


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 6, 2003)

> _OULobo_
> KenpoMatt YOU HAVE LIT THE WAY THROUGH THE DARKNESS. YOU ROCK BROTHER, THANK YOU!



Yeah, I'm cool like that.


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2003)

The Edge. Although I thought it was a bit lame how he said if he can get away with playing one note for a whole song he will. Lazy!


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 6, 2003)

Tom Morello (Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## Shodan (Sep 6, 2003)

Chris Isaak

  And yes.......thanks for saying Eric Johnson- one of my favorites and his concerts are awesome!!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

Johnny Cash


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

Elvis


----------



## redfang (Sep 6, 2003)

Jorma Kaukonen (Before anyone asks, of Airplane and Hot Tuna fame.)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 7, 2003)

Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## pknox (Sep 7, 2003)

Ace Frehley (KISS)


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2003)

Dave Mustane


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2003)

List so far:
Stevie Ray Vaughn (solo, Double Trouble)
Jimmy Page (Led Zepplin)
Jerry Garcia (Greatful Dead)
Eric Clapton (solo, Byrds, Cream)
Joe Satriani (solo)
Mike McCreedy (Pearl Jam)
Brian May (Queen)
Jimi (Doesn't need anyone else)
Dave Mathews (Dave Mathews Band)
Toni Iomi (Black Sabbath)
Joe Perry (Aerosmyth)
BB King (solo)
Eddie VanHalen (VanHalen)
Angus Young (AC/DC)
Pete Townsend (The Who)
Steve Vai (solo)
Dave Navarro (Jane's Addiction, Red Hot Chili Peppers)
Eric Johnson (solo)
Martin Barre (Jethro Tull)
Carlos Santana (Santana)
Chet Atkins (solo)
Kirk Hammet (Mettalica)
Ted Nuggent (solo)
John Lennon (The Beatles)
Steve Howe (Yes?)
Ritchie Blackmore
Mark Knopfler (Dire Straits)
Trevor Rabin (solo, Yes?)
Alex Lifeson (Rush)
Edge (U2)
Tom Morello (Rage Against the Machine)
Chris Isaak (solo)
Johnny Cash (solo)
Elvis (solo)
Jorma Kaukonen ([Jefferson] Airplane [/ Starship])
Lindsey Buckingham (Fleetwood Mac)
Ace Frehley (KISS)
Dave Mustane (Metallica/Megadeth)

Not bad so far, hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2003)

Ritchie Blackmore..Deep Purple...Smoke on the Water.


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 7, 2003)

Suprised this guy has been mentioned yet. 

Slash (Guns n' Roses)

I just listened to Appetite for Destruction today. Whatta great album.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Ritchie Blackmore..Deep Purple...Smoke on the Water. *


OOps, my bad. Too late to edit. I'll list it right for sure on the next recap.


----------



## Andi (Sep 8, 2003)

John Squire. Bloke out the Stone Roses, Seahorses and on his tod now.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 8, 2003)

Robert Johnson.

I.


----------



## pknox (Sep 8, 2003)

Muddy Waters


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *That said, I consider myself a well rounded music listener, but I don't know Martin Barre or Ritchie Blackmore any help on these. *



Martin Barre is from Jethro Tull...very excellent guitarist.    


I don't think Roger Waters has been mentioned yet either.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 8, 2003)

Billy Gibbons


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmm, read and re-read the list... names not mentioned that I had come to mind 

David Gilmore (Pink Floyd) 
Joe Walsh (solo, Eagles)
Don Felder (Eagles)
Tom Scholz, Barry Goudreau (Boston)
George Harrison (solo, Beatles)
Brian Setzer (Stray Cats)
Miles Davis
Eddie Cochran (Summertime Blues...the song)
Edgar and Johnny Winter
Dave Edmunds
Mick Ralphs (Bad Company ...original group)
Robbie Krieger (The Doors)
Gary Rossington, Allen Collins, Ed King (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Keith Richards (Rolling Stones)
Pete Willis, Steve Clark (Def Leppard)
Kerry Livgren, Rich Williams (Kansas)
Andre Segovia (Classic Guitarist)
Mason Williams (Classical Gas...the song)

This will have to save me multiple posts... but these I just couldn't let go by.

Grin
Ralph

Charlton Heston said: Guns don't kill people...APES with guns kill people.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 8, 2003)

So, I guess women must really suck at playing guitar...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *So, I guess women must really suck at playing guitar... *


Interesting you should bring that up. Crissie Hynde was fretting about this issue on an interview I saw. Her point was that it isn't that a woman couldn't become as good as a man a guitar, it just that not many women will sit and do nothing but practice the guitar to the extent that say Jeff Beck did. The guy was either playing guitar in public or he was home sitting on his bed playing for hour after hour. A women may become a great concert pianist but chances are her family had her playing from the time she knew she had fingers. As for the guitar, young females are not made to learn it to the extent and in the numbers that they do with the piano. A solution could be to impress upon the public to force their young girl children to play guitar and stand over them for hours while the other children play reindeer games, but this is a cultural impossibility. I think young boys will see the guitar as a method to get what they want and ,with that belief, sink all of their free time into it. In conclusion, women could be just as great as any man but should probably start younger because that "sexual" motivation isn't a motivating factor. I could be wrong.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *So, I guess women must really suck at playing guitar... *



I've never been accused of being a sexist... soo here ya go...

Joan Jett (& The Black Hearts) 
Ann & Nancy Wilson (Heart)
Stevie Nicks (solo, Fleetwood Mac)
Christine McVie (Fleetwood Mac)
Sarah McLachlan
Susanna Hoffs, Debbi Peterson (The Bangles)
Melissa Etheridge
Charlotte Caffey, Jane Wiedlin (The Go-Go's)
Alanis Morissette
Sheryl Crow
Joni Mitchell
Joan Baez
Kate Bush

I could go on I guess... It was not intentional to make (my) list all male ... just turned out that way...  I bow if I had offended

asian:

wtg to Touch O' Death's Crissie Hynde of The Pretenders contribution... 

Ralph:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *I've never been accused of being a sexist... soo here ya go...
> 
> Joan Jett (& The Black Hearts)
> ...


Wait a second, Kate Bush and Stevie nicks aren't Guitar Players!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2003)

Nicks does play guitar... I've seen her pluck an acoustic at a concert in Dallas a long long time ago... same with Bush... the wording guitarist didn't specify that it had to be electric. Nor that it be their main instrument of choice... to me anyone who plays is therefore a guitarist. 
While the two song birds don't normally perform with a guitar they do play the instrument. It depends upon the song.

BTW, thanks also for your claification that only a few women actually dedicate themselves to the level of guitar study that men do. In a way it's the same with Martial Arts that you will only find a few (women) who put in the dedication like men do. More power to them as it helps break the stereotype.  If more women would study ma (and more men stop being **** holes to women) the world just might be a wee bit better. 

Ralph


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 9, 2003)

What about Lita Ford?


----------



## Andi (Sep 9, 2003)

Hank Marvin! So I'm told. Can't say I've actually heard him.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Hmm, read and re-read the list... names not mentioned that I had come to mind
> 
> David Gilmore (Pink Floyd)
> ...



"Please only list one name per posting and don't post again until at least three other members have posted."

Tsk, tsk, NO BREAKING THE RULES


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

You forgot the greatest woman guitarist of all time

Bonnie Raitt

By the way this is a list of the greatest guitarists. Anybody who sits on stage and stums a few chords may be a guitarist, but usually doesn't qualify to be included on a list of the GREATEST guitarists. I know this brings up the issue of what the criteria are for "greatest"; as stated in the first post the criteria is concenssus. 

I personally would only pick out 

Joan Jett
Nancy Wilson
Melissa Etheridge
Sheryl Crow
Joni Mitchell
Lita Ford (guilty pleasure)

I'd also add Tracy Chapman


----------



## redfang (Sep 9, 2003)

Christine McVie is a piano player.

How about Dickie Betts and the Allmond Bros?


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 9, 2003)

Charo is a classically-trained guitarist and is actually really talented.  She played at the Aladdin the last time I was in Las Vegas.


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 9, 2003)

Someone please help me with this one, I'm havin a friggin' brain fart. 

The guitarist from the Police. Something Copeland isn't it? Not Stewart Copeland because that is the drummer his brother though played guitar in the Police. Or am I just having a serious brain fart.


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

Miles Copeland?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *Someone please help me with this one, I'm havin a friggin' brain fart.
> 
> The guitarist from the Police. Something Copeland isn't it? Not Stewart Copeland because that is the drummer his brother though played guitar in the Police. Or am I just having a serious brain fart.  *



Andy Summers is the guitarist from The Police. That band has always been a Trio. Sting-vocals, bass; Andy Summers-lead; Stewart Copeland-precussion. 

BTW Stewart Copeland is a very well respected drummer that has played with many great artists along the way.


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *BTW Stewart Copeland is a very well respected drummer that has played with many great artists along the way. *



Very true.  I have the self-titled album from Oysterhead - Copeland, Trey Anastasio from Phish, and Les Claypool from Primus.  Pretty good stuff.  

Wasn't Copeland touring with Manzarek and company with this new Doors thing?  I think he's not with them anymore.  Any idea what happened?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

Jeff Healey


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Very true.  I have the self-titled album from Oysterhead - Copeland, Trey Anastasio from Phish, and Les Claypool from Primus.  Pretty good stuff.
> 
> Wasn't Copeland touring with Manzarek and company with this new Doors thing?  I think he's not with them anymore.  Any idea what happened? *



As usual differing attitudes and lots of money. Not to mention Ray Manzarek has a record setting ego.


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Andy Summers is the guitarist from The Police. That band has always been a Trio. Sting-vocals, bass; Andy Summers-lead; Stewart Copeland-precussion.
> 
> BTW Stewart Copeland is a very well respected drummer that has played with many great artists along the way. *



Thank you much sir. :asian: I kept saying to myself that it was Andy Copeland for some stupid reason.  And being a drummer I think Stewart Copeland is a fantastic drummer. The Police rock. Thanks again for refreshing my dead brain. :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

No problem ChineseKempoAL

Just a side note, here's what Rolling Stone says. 
http://www.rollingstone.com/features/coverstory/featuregen.asp?pid=1917

Also, can anyone remember the guitarist for The P-Funk? If you ever want some sonic euphoria, their song "Maggot Brain" fills the prescription.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 9, 2003)

How about Ron Wood?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *How about Ron Wood? *


Forget Ronnie Wood, what about Mick Taylor of "Can't you hear me knockin' " fame. Alright maybe Ron Wood is the survivor. Speaking of Survivor what about Steve Hacket of GTR and Genisis.(the Survivor singer is the same as GTR).


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Also, can anyone remember the guitarist for The P-Funk? If you ever want some sonic euphoria, their song "Maggot Brain" fills the prescription. *



Was that Bootsy Collins?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Was that Bootsy Collins? *



Nah, Bootsy's tthe bassist and he does it with extreme style.


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Nah, Bootsy's tthe bassist and he does it with extreme style. *



You are right, sir.  I must have been too distracted by his star-rimmed glasses and platform shoes to realize what instrument he was actually playing. 

And he does wail!


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 9, 2003)

Is a bassist not also a guitar player?

Or are we considering only lead guitarists?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 10, 2003)

Well if we add bassists to the mix we are just throwing in too many people. I think we should just stick to lead (not even really rhythum(sp)). Besides a bass, is truly not called a bass guitar, just bass. The name bass guitar was used because the original method of playing the bass (much like a cello) was adapted to a guitar form so that (among other reasons) rock stars could jump around more easily.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

Works for me.    

Oh...Ottmar Liebert (sp?)  is pretty awesome too, I almost forgot about him.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Works for me.
> 
> Oh...Ottmar Liebert (sp?)  is pretty awesome too, I almost forgot about him. *



Yeah, he's new Flaminco. That is the hardest style to play, but when it is done right. . .Damn it sounds sweeter and softer than chocolate coated velvet.


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 10, 2003)

And yet another.....

Neil Young with or without Crazy Horse.

Neil rocks.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

Anyone heard of Todd Whitener from Days of the New/Tantric?  He's a pretty darn good guitarist too.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

Randy Rhoads, I am shocked no one has said him.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

James Young of Styx, Just listen to Miss America
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

Sammy Hager
Bob


----------



## OULobo (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't know about Haggar, he's too much of a vocalist (but he makes a damn fine tequila), but since some one said Randy Rhoads how about Zakk Wilde.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

George Lynch-Dokken
Mick Mars-Crue
Nikki Sixx-Crue
Carlos Cavazo-Quiet Riot 
Vivan Campbell-Dio, Def Leppard
Steve Clark & Phil Collen-Def Leppard
Lynard Skynyrd Boys-King,Collins, Rossington
Gary Moore-Thin Lizzy
Warren DeMartini-Ratt

Here's a few more no-names but kick *** guitarist.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

Mathias Jabs, Michael & Rudy Schenker-Scorpions
Steve Harris, Dave Murray-Iron Maiden

Two more not sure if they are listed should be not going threw that list again.
Richie Sambro- Bon Jovi
George Thorogood
Bob


----------



## redfang (Sep 12, 2003)

All these names and I don't think that anyone has said Carlos Santana.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm pretty sure someone said Santana earlier.

Has anyone mentioned Jeff Baxter yet?


----------



## OULobo (Sep 12, 2003)

Jeff Healey

Ever seen Roadhouse?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2003)

Andy Summers was previously mentioned here but he is the one you were thinking of. 




> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *Someone please help me with this one, I'm havin a friggin' brain fart.
> 
> The guitarist from the Police. Something Copeland isn't it? Not Stewart Copeland because that is the drummer his brother though played guitar in the Police. Or am I just having a serious brain fart.  *


----------



## OULobo (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm resurecting this thread because I just got wind of a great guitarist that no one mentioned and has been around a while. I figure people might want to check him out. Besides, this thread rocks. 

Michael Hedges. I guess he is labled new age rock, but if you ever get a chance to hear this guy, his melodies are just pure euphoria. Too bad he passed away in a car accident in '97.

Check out http://www.jeffbits.com/SitePages/michael_hedges.html


----------

